# Metro Beekeepers in Texas (west of 35)



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to Metro Beekeepers meeting last night, good sized bunch of people, no one has any bees for sale, and except for the Texas Honey Queen from Collin county, no one in Texas got any honey this year. Collin county got the most rain at the right time. 

They do a big nuc order in January, all members can join in on, so it does give me an option, they haven't chosen a supplier yet. 

And one brave young man who does a lot of cutouts gave me his phone number, so when I find the robbers, he can help me catch them. If we have to arm-wrestle over who takes them home, I will probably end up losing. (that doesn't happen too often.)

No one from this group keeps bees in the area I and the robbers are in.

Gypsi


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm glad you went to the meeting. You might be better off just taking a break from it all until the spring nucs are available. It will give you a chance to build up your equipment inventory and have everything in place for when they arrive.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Well now Charlie, this stuff is addicting. I put a drop of lemon grass oil in 2 deeps and a nuc that are set up out on the lot. and I took some syrup with hbh up the road about a mile and a half the direction the robbers came from. Figure I'll check it around 5 pm. Because unless those robbers die out over the winter, I'm going to have the same problems next spring, when I have ZERO time to deal with them. So I think they need to move into a box. Have a church in Arlington that might even feed them for me.....

I been a busy girl.

Gypsi


----------



## cowboybees (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello gypsi, 
I am a member of the MBA of dfw. We need to.talk. Call me at 817-210-7201. I live 
In Springtown


----------

